# Flounder Report



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Found ahoney hole yesterday morning west of Sherman Cove. Me, wife, and daughter caught 23 in two hours. All were caught on white grubs with cut bait trailer. Hopefully they will pile up there again between now and Saturday.


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome catch man.:clap Thanks for the report and the 

:takephoto


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome catch. Looks like the Flounder are starting to come back in.:letsparty:letsparty


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

nice doormat! :takephoto


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

What a beautiful mess of flounders! And caught on tipped grubs to boot. Love to see a report like that. I've been spending too much time on the island side of the Lagoon. I used to do real well between Sherman Cove and Rod and Reel before they got all pissy after 9/11, and put those bouys out. Thanks again for the report.


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

MAN THAT LOOKS FUN I HAVE HEARD PEOPLE CATCHING THEM ON GRUBS. NICE POST I SMELL THE PEANUT OIL FROM HERE GETTING HOT


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

:clap Very nice DFA. Way to slay em man. Thanks for the post and thats a great pic of the catch.


----------



## eric m (Oct 4, 2007)

nice catch ! good job.


----------



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report! What a great catch.


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice job DFA


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Very nice job. I bet that was a blast


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

"Turd" Ferguson That's some funny shit right there....


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

Very nice. Great pic too. Now that's some good eating. :bowdown


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Haven't seen a mess of flounder like that off hook & line in a long time!

great job!

:clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Catch!!! :clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay,

I must not be living right! Wow! that is an awesome catch man! It's a shame you don't get a comercial permit and sell some of those to us. I'll take 10! How much do you want for them? I'm not sure if they make honey over here in Walton County, but if there are holes like that over here, only one or two people know about them! Don't know what else to say besides way to go!

Don't put'em on ebay, I'll drive over and buy those from you!:hungry


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, very nice!:bowdown


----------



## Captain WhupAss (Nov 8, 2007)

That rocks!! Thanks for the report!:clap


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Those look strangely like Mississippi flounder to me. I'm not sure what it is, but something about them flatties just screams Pascagoula.oke


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Great Catch!!!! Congrats!:bowdown


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (4/3/2008)*Those look strangely like Mississippi flounder to me. I'm not sure what it is, but something about them flatties just screams Pascagoula.oke


Never fails some jeleous MF'ing"native"accuses me of cheating. Mississippi doesn't have any flounders. :hoppingmad:hoppingmad


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Death From Above (4/3/2008)* Mississippi doesn't have any flounders. :hoppingmad:hoppingmad


Only because ass clowns like you go over there and gig 'em by the boat load. You kill way to many flounder, andI'm thinking some tighter regulations are in order.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

well the law says he can have 10 per person...he was well with inhis limits!!!! if you do not like the laws then please be pro-active and have them change the laws! until then way to go DFA!!!!!!!!!!!

as far as him catching them here...well...i know right where he caught them...they show up every year on there journey back to the rivers...unfortunately they showed up with the sheephead and the sheep are much eaiser to corral up!!!!

p-native can you tell me what fishery you have been pro-active in saving and what did you do to help that fishery other than releasing the fish you caught?

why are you just as wrong catching the limit as you are catching more than the limit?

tight lines!


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Captain Wes, my post was in jest. Death From Above is a friend of mine, and I was messing with him about his thread wanting tighter regulations on sheepshead.


----------



## Bucki (Dec 24, 2007)

Great catch!! Im hungry just looking at the pictures...:clap:clap


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

please then except my apology...

tight lines


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *captwesrozier (4/3/2008)*please then except my apology...
> 
> tight lines


No need to apologize. You're one of the most highly respected guides in the area, andI'm just a deckhand. I just didn't want you to think I was an A-hole, I might be lookin' for a job one day if you ever start running an offshore boat.


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

I think Chris needs to add a new Forum topic "PICTURES ONLY" with no comments please....with BUMP ONLY!!!!seems like a lot of waisted typing if you know what I mean.

SEE YA AT THE FISHING HOLE!!!!!!


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

gosh DFA, You slayed 'em big time! Way to go!

I suck!


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Man yall are funny as hell. Kinda thought DFA knew him. He was way too nice with his reply. I had someone once tell me that we should limit our take and not take our limit. I fully trust the folks that set our limits on all species and am glad they aren't any less. As far as the pics only posts.....it would be a boring site here. As for catch and release.....thats for bass fishin'. I proudly practice "fillet and Eat"


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

Well i feel really bad now...i stood up for DFA only to find out he was being joshed around!!!!

i also found out how far away from sherman cove he was to the west...so i guess he was not fishing where i thought he was fishing but i did find a few flatties in that spot...so i guess it was not all that bad...










tight lines!

pcola-native i got ur pm and i feel like a real fishes ass!!!! you would have gotten me on a good april fools trick! peace be with you!


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

What a great lay of flatties, great job!!!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

hey no need to clean them I'll take care of that before I eat them.. GREAT CATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (4/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (4/3/2008)* Mississippi doesn't have any flounders. :hoppingmad:hoppingmad
> ...


I just saw this crap!!

Listen punk ass momma's boy!! Meet me at the Krispy Kream at 6am tommorow morning. I'll whoop your ass with one hand and never spill my coffee.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Report was great ! Congrats...the kidding around was almost better...:letsdrink


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *captwesrozier (4/4/2008)*Well i feel really bad now...i stood up for DFA only to find out he was being joshed around!!!!
> 
> i also found out how far away from sherman cove he was to the west...so i guess he was not fishing where i thought he was fishing but i did find a few flatties in that spot...so i guess it was not all that bad...


See.....I told you they were there. :clap


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

yes...but i was way closer to sherman than you was!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tight lines!


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

great catch man :bowdown


----------

